# recurve bow journey



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I have decided to not only take up the recurve but also hunting for the first time in my life. I have always been an avid outdoorsman but to be honest growing up we had money for one hobby and that was fishing

Anyhow. On the I Am Liberty show I encouraged my listeners to take the journey along with me. You guys are great so I figured why not include those of you on this forum as well. No better time than the present to learn some knew skills. Feel free to pm me if you wanna talk about it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

iamliberty said:


> I have decided to not only take up the recurve but also hunting for the first time in my life. I have always been an avid outdoorsman but to be honest growing up we had money for one hobby and that was fishing
> 
> Anyhow. On the I Am Liberty show I encouraged my listeners to take the journey along with me. You guys are great so I figured why not include those of you on this forum as well. No better time than the present to learn some knew skills. Feel free to pm me if you wanna talk about it.


It's funny but Amazon local has a promotion for bow lessons. I have not shot a recurve in many years. I signed up for 1st lesson. It is on the other side of the world from me, it's in Plano but I am planning the trip anyhow.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been fascinated by recurves ever since I saw this hottie tear it up!






I would love to be this BAD ASS at it! I hope she's a mail order bride because I'd import her just for this skill set!! LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I grew up shooting bow, took my first deer from a tree at 8. I love the challenge, and I love the feel of the tool. It is also great to relax by just target practice.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got my self a recurve right after Christmas. I went with a Samick Sage 50 lb take down bow. I've had a blast with it, and, just ordered my son a Samick Polaris 30 lb to up grade him from his 25 lb youth bow. We've had a lot of fun with these, and, I can see where the skill could easily come in handy for either hunting, or as a silent close range weapon.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I love your enthusiasm about the sport. I am curious, why did you choose the recurve over the compound bow? I hunt with a compound bow, and I cant think of a single downside to the compound bow.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I love your enthusiasm about the sport. I am curious, why did you choose the recurve over the compound bow? I hunt with a compound bow, and I cant think of a single downside to the compound bow.


Did you watch the video I posted? You can NOT do that with a compound bow. Although, compunds are loads of fun when you've been drinkin'!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Never needed to rapid fire a bow.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie apocolypse...just sayin'.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a compound and can't hit the side of a barn with it. With a recurve I used to be pretty decent.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry to rain on your "hottie shooting a recurve" but I timed it out and she shot a arrow at about 250fps each second.

Compare that to a AK or AR where you can shoot a shot every second at 3000 fps and you don't get just 12 shots you have at least 30 in a full capacity magazine.

Plus you can shoot faster than 1 round per second and reload and continue the carnage, IMO the modern day rifle rules.

except for the sexy factor which hasn't won any battles.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to rain on your "hottie shooting a recurve" but I timed it out and she shot a arrow at about 250fps each second.
> 
> Compare that to a AK or AR where you can shoot a shot every second at 3000 fps and you don't get just 12 shots you have at least 30 in a full capacity magazine.
> 
> ...


Valid. But what about when you run out of bullets? She wins.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The first round you fire from an AK alerts everyone within a mile or two with ears to your location. That bow is quiet enough to use all twelve shots without anyone noticing where you are. The bow is a much better stealth weapon than any gun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off I am no expert with bows, matter of fact I have never hunted with any bow, its just not my passion or desire but I have shot all types and my teacher was a Champion Instinctive Archer. Here is the best that I can explain the differences in the longbow, recurve and compound. I owned a handmade longbow that was really fun to shoot made by my buddy the Champion Instinctive Archer who took some time to teach me some instinctive shooting techniques. He taught me mainly because he was impressed with my throwing ability and figured that I would be naturally good at "Instinctive Shooting" and I was. 

I'm a thrower; Ever since I was real young I threw everything...I threw rocks, baseballs, footballs, softballs, darts... you name it, I threw it and could throw with the best. Shooting the Longbow and Recurve are more like instinctively picking up a rock and throwing it at the target. In my opinion it is a more overall fluid and athletic motion that incorporates more hand eye coordination. 

A much different overall technique is used when shooting the compound. Many of you know this better than I. To me, the the compound bow is all about taking your time, sighting the target, calculating your shot and pulling a trigger to fire. Very Very effective and the compounds of today are engineering marvels. 

Some of us will never quite understand the difference especially when taking an animal but that is the best that I can best explain to some of you.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a thrower; Ever since I was real young I threw everything...I threw rocks, baseballs, footballs, softballs, darts... you name it, I threw it and could throw with the best.

Glad I'm not the only one. If it wasn't attached I found a way to throw it. My dad swore I threw away our driveway twice growing up.

I liked the video of her! She is certainly better than anyone I know.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I was about 16 years old when I took up bow hunting for deer. It taught me so many skills that weren't obviously necessary for rifle hunting. Patience, wind direction, walking softly, use of cover and concealment to name a few. I am a much, much better hunter now than I ever would have been had I not learned to shoot a bow. It's a great sport and I encourage everyone to take it up.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

sippy hit the nail on the head. as for the guy saying she was shooting 250 fps..., no way. she is shooting a light bow, the fastest of traditional bows rarely exceed 200 fps, id say she would be lucky to get 150 fps. I have been shooting traditional bows for over 20 years, its a very satisfying shooting sport, and they do effectively take game, large and small, but only with tons of practice, and time in the field, and they are no where even close to the effectiveness of a firearm. If i had to chose one weapon for survival, it would have to be a .22 LR. With headshots at close range you can take any animal, and the report is fairly silent, and thousands of rounds can be carried.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

If you want to lower tech than a bow it is legal to hunt with any type of pointed weapon in Missouri. A couple of years ago someone killed a deer with spear. 

There are videos on youtube about making a bow including how to make a hunting bow from 1.5" PVC


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

The bow is such a beautiful thing.The recurve looks like art work to me. I feel connected to somethinch more primal with the wood bpw. Nothing against a commade from a single piece of wood or tied to thousands of years of war and tradition. It's also hard as hell. Hahah.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Just poking my curiosity in, but how down and gritty have you gotten with bows. Do you make them yet or just buy and use?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I came up in much the same way as Slippy... First throwing, then slingshot, then recurve. All instictive, and I'm good enough to put food on the table, rabbit sized game with sling and rock, bigger with the bow. I've shot some compound also, and will probably get one sooner or later, but they are a completely different feel, more like shooting a rifle than a bow except that one still has to deal with the draw.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I make my own arrows, can (and have) hunted with it. I've also made pvc bows which have a 40lb draw weight which isn't bad and ideal for weaker people (children and small women). I have killed rabbits, pheasant, black turkey, and a boars - the boar took 3 arrows to take down. First one slowed it down, second one made it pretty much stop, 3rd one was the kill shot.


----------

